# Incomplete Order? #33970066



## In a state (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Guys

Ordered some produce the other day..

Megs #7
Poorboys Ex-P
Megs #80

Megs #80 was not there and marked "to follow" on the dispatch note.

Can you please confirm when it'll be dispatched, please?

Emailed you as well...no reply yet.

Jon


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Jon, 

#80 should have been despatched today as we got our second Meguiars delivery of the week!!

Cheers


----------



## In a state (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks....:driver:


----------



## In a state (Mar 20, 2006)

Johnny

Can you confirm my #80 was dispatched...just nothing received yet.

Thanks.


----------



## In a state (Mar 20, 2006)

Received today...thanks.


----------

